# Text um Rundes Objekt laufen lassen



## subzero (26. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

ich weiß das wurde hier schonmal besprochen, aber wie lasse ich einen Text um eine Runde Ebene laufen?

Ich finde es über die Suche leider nicht 
Hänge auch mal ein Beispiel an 
http://l3s4369.zeus04.de/dieelenden/pix/layout/preloader/logo.gif

Gibt es dafür auch eine Bezeichnung?
Weil der normale Texteffekt von Photoshop ist es ja nicht, da man bei PS (7.0) den Text selbst nur verändern aber nich anordnen kann, danke!

Jakob


----------



## German (26. Oktober 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=32873


----------



## subzero (26. Oktober 2004)

Das is ja der Horror, ich habe Photoshop 7.0,
gibts da nen Unterschied zu CS ?
Hab CS noch nie ausprobiert.

Danke!


----------



## German (26. Oktober 2004)

In einem der Beiträge steht wie man das mit dem Polkoordinatenfilter machen kann, den gibts auch in älteren Versionen. Besser wäre allerdings wenn Du irgend ein Vektorprogramm zur Hand hättest ...


----------



## subzero (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab den Illustrator!

Werde mich im dortigen Forum mal melden. Danke!


----------



## German (26. Oktober 2004)

Na ja du ziehst im AI mit [shift] einen Kreis auf und klickst mit dem Pfadtext-Werkzeug auf den selben.


----------



## extracuriosity (27. Oktober 2004)

German hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na ja du ziehst im AI mit [shift] einen Kreis auf und klickst mit dem Pfadtext-Werkzeug auf den selben.


nenene, das klappt erst ab Version CS

//edit: Ach ich seh gerade im Screenshot, dass es sich um Illustrator handelt. Also dieses Posting nicht beachten.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (27. Oktober 2004)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nenene, das klappt erst ab Version CS
> 
> //edit: Ach ich seh gerade im Screenshot, dass es sich um Illustrator handelt. Also dieses Posting nicht beachten.


Liest du ach andere Post vorher durch? Er hat geschrieben er hat Illustrator, also hat er ihm halt schnell gezeigt wie es geht.


----------



## Xdreamer (27. Oktober 2004)

Dark_Fighter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Liest du ach andere Post vorher durch? Er hat geschrieben er hat Illustrator, also hat er ihm halt schnell gezeigt wie es geht.


Hehe, scheinst du ja irgendwie auch nicht zu machen (siehe edit)


----------

